# The USAF's four biggest fears



## a_majoor (1 Oct 2009)

As a small allied air force, we have the same problem in spades:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military_law/4332165.html



> *The Air Force's 4 Biggest Fears*
> Think that U.S. warplanes will always rule the skies? Think again, say Air Force officials.
> 
> By Joe Pappalardo
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Oct 2009)

Silly me, I thought the answer was:

Congress
US Army
US Navy
US Marines


----------

